# PS3 HD Question?



## whammo (Oct 30, 2006)

How do I check the contents of the PS3's hd? I like to delete some files, but it not as clear cut as the 360's memory option.

Thanks


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

It depends on what you want to delete. If you want to delete game files, you'll have to go through the game options, video files through the video options, music files through the music options and so on so forth. 

The harddrive information (including how full it is) is found under System Information I think (I could look this up if you want)


----------



## whammo (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks. I saw how full it was from the System Information screen. The problem I'm actually having is with MLB07. I just got wireless networking in my building and was finally able to get online with the PS3. The game wanted me to d/l an update for MLB which I did. The game won't load now. I let run for about 24hrs and the update won't load.

I just wanted to delete the update and try again. I have no other problems with any other game.

Thanks


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

You might not like this, but the only way to get that patch to work is to delete all your game data, and start from scratch :4-dontkno


----------



## whammo (Oct 30, 2006)

Jack.Sparrow said:


> You might not like this, but the only way to get that patch to work is to delete all your game data, and start from scratch :4-dontkno


You mean delete all of the game data? Such as saved games, seasons and career modes?

Surely there must be a better way? And I'm sorry for calling you Shirley .


Thanks


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

:laugh: 

I don't have the game myself, I got that for a bit of research I did, seems it's a common problem and the solution was pretty much the same everywhere, delete all your game data (for THIS game only  not every game you have).

You'll have to download the patch again, but it should work the second time. 

Also, I don't know if it's the saved games that stuff it up, but you can back up your saved games onto a flash drive or an external hdd which you can restore later.


----------

